# Shoptemp issue



## balanar08 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dont know where to post this info since Shoptemp's discussion is closed down. What happens if your acekard 2i is defective? I want to exchange mine but it seems Shoptemp is not taking any more orders.


----------

